# old air pistol



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

as above...looking for an old air pistol,an old webley or something,or if anyone knows where I could source one,just for a bit of target shooting in the back garden with my boy

any pointers appreciated

thanks


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the new air pistols are quite an improvment over the old webleys and crossman. i bought one [ made in japan for crossman]. the CO2 cartridge wiil last a week. it is an amazing improvment, they are listed in the net.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

saxon46 said:


> as above...looking for an old air pistol,an old webley or something,or if anyone knows where I could source one,just for a bit of target shooting in the back garden with my boy
> 
> any pointers appreciated
> 
> thanks


 There are a few shooter on here.

If nothing else pops up I have a .177 pistol @ £30 including post if you want.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a old push down and fire gat gun if interested


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm new to all this,not had an airgun since the late 70's early 80's.....don't really want a co2 gun,don't wanna be buying co2 bottles (tightwad...lo),just remember plinking away with the old webleys,

if there are a few shooters on here an education would be most welcome,

thanks


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Blackpool air rifles are good to deal with. Here's their current second hand selection.

You will have to have any purchase delivered to your local firearm dealer though, unless you collect in person.

http://www.airgunbuyer.com/Showproducts.asp?cat=Secondhand&SubCat=Secondhand Pistols


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Alternatively, the top one in this list from SMK should be readily available from a local gun shop. I have one of these somewhere. It's not powerful, but good fun.

http://www.sportsmk.co.uk/cat/26484/air-pistols-smk-air-pistols/spring-pistols/


----------

